# Looking For POD Service That Offers Made in USA Shirts



## RightAce (Jul 13, 2017)

Looking for a POD service that offers made in USA t-shirts and custom label printing. Is there anyone that can do this?
I've had a very hard time finding any.


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

There are such POD services. Since American made shirts have a higher wholesale cost,, and the bulk of buyers don't really pay that much attention to the brand or origination, printers having a large inventory of American Made might be in short supply. As a rule of thumb, in our area an American Made will run about $2.00 more per shirt than an import. That is printed on one side. You will need to decide if the selling cost differential will affect your possible market. Is the client buying Brand or the print. Kudos for wanting to use American. You are now in the position of the big businessman, labor costs, selling price, acceptable/desirable profit margin.


----------

